# مــقـلب الخـطـوط الـسـعـوديـه



## صعب الجهني (19 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم؛ أمابعد.
كنت أسأل نفسي عن ما أسمع من أخبار وأقرأه في صحف يوميه و أراه في التلفاز من تصريحات لمسؤولين عن سعيهم 
في إنهاء البطاله وتوظيف الكوادر الوطنيه ودفع الشباب الى سوق العمل بتدريبهم وتأهيلهم للمكان المناسب والتخلص من العماله الوافده وإقتصار العمل على أبناء الوطن الذين هم اولى به. هل هذا صحيح؟ أترك الإجابه الى نهاية الموضوع!

من هنا أبدأ قصتي بعد تخرجي من الثانويه العامه بدأت بالبحث عن عمل وكلي أمل بالحصول على وظيفه لاأقل مرموقه بل وظيفه من خلالها أبدأ حياتي العمليه فبعد بحث طويل لم أجد مايناسبني كل ماأجده إما أن دخلها لا يكفي حتى تكلفة المواصلات أو تكون شروط الوظيفه التي تناسبني تعسيفيه أو بالأصح تعجيزيه إما بخبره لعدة سنوات وأنا حديث التخرج أو شهادات في تخصصات وكأنهم ينوون توظيفك عضوا لدى الأمم المتحده أو رائد في وكالة ناسا الفضائيه لا أطيل الحديث في هذا الجانب.
فبحثت حينها عن تخصص أدرسه يوفر لي وظيفه بعد تخرجي بدون عناء الانتظار لأشهر أو لسنوات فبعد بحث لم يدم طويلا ولله الحمد وجدت أنه لدينا خطوط جويه عريقه بإسطول ضخم بل الأكبر بالشرق الأوسط فهو بالتأكيد سيكون لديه قسم صيانه ضخم وسمعت بعد ذلك انه بحاجه لكوادر وطنيه لتغطي حاجته بدلا من الأيدي العامله الأجنبيه . فتوجهت الى قسم التوظيف وسألت عن قسم الصيانه ومدى توفر الوظائف بهذا القسم فقالو لي أنه يتوفر به وظائف شاغره كثيره ولكن لابد من دراسة تخصص هندسة الطيران في بلد عربيه لا أود ذكر اسمها (لأنه مع الأسف حينها لم تكن هذه الدراسه متوفره في بلدنا) وبعد دراسة هذا التخصص تعود الينا ليتم توظيفك بسرعه البرق لحاجتنا للكوادر الوطنيه بدلا من الاجنبيه وسألت حينها ألا تحتاجون الى خبره أو الى شروط تعجيزيه كما تفعل الشركات فأجابوني ليس أمامك سوى إمتحان واحد بعد التخرج والتقدم الينا وهو امتحان لغه انجليزيه بالمستوى الرابع . فبعد طمأنتي عقدت العزم على السفر فرتبت أمور سفري وتدبرت اموري الماليه لهذه الدوره وقطعت تذكرتي وودعت أهلي وكلي أمل ألا أعود اليهم إلا وأنا مسلح بالعلم وحاملا شهادتي . بعد وصولي الى ذلك البلد ورتبت امور سكني توجهت الى مقر دراستي هناك أحسست حينها أني لست وحدي من يحلم بوظيفه توفر له سبل العيش ويرتقي بها لأعلى المستويات لخدمة وطنه فهناك الكثير من أبناء وطني ومن هم بنفس طموحي وأكثر ويحلمون بما أحلم به .فبعد فترة إنقضت من دراستنا وتعارف تم بين الطلاب في ذات يوم بدأنا نتبادل أطراف الحديث الصريح الذي اكتشفنا انه الصريح المر.ومر سؤال ببال احدنا فطرح للتسليه .كيف تدبرت أمورك الماليه من أجل دراستك؟؟؟ سؤال لم يكن في الحسبان في تلك الليله .سؤال قلب كيان من سمعه .سؤال ذكرنا بأننا محملين بأمانه على عاتقنا وعلينا ادائها .سؤال غير ملامح أوجه كانت تضحك وتمزح الى اوجه حزن وهم وكأنهم بلغهم نبأ وفات عزيز لديهم . 

إجابته كانت:
هناك من هو من عائله ذات دخل ممتاز ولله الحمد فلم يؤثر به السؤال . هناك من كان عليه دين بسبب هذه الدراسه . هناك من أدخل والده بأقساط لتوفير المال بسبب هذه الدراسه . هناك من اضطر لبيع سيارته وهناك من باع ممتلكاته الخاصه .وهناك من اخذ ماكانت تجمعه العائله على مدى سنين لتزويج احد افراد المنزل .وغيره الكثير( مع العلم تكلفة دراستنا من 100000ريال الى150000ريال) .كنا نذوق مرارة العيش في شتى الفصول في الصيف درجة الحراره مرتفعه والمنازل لاتتوفر بها مكيفات وفي الشتاء تنخفض درجة الحراره الى درجة التجمد كنا نعاني وبالأخص بفصل الصيف مع ارتفاع الاسعار فنحن اول من يطبق فينا ارتفاع الاسعار لوجودنا من قبل بداية الصيف ولكن تحملنا .كنا نطرد بالصيف من الشقق بغرض تأجيرها بالموسم بسعر أغلى ولكن تحملنا . كنا نواجه ضغوطات من الشعب بحكم اننا من بلد الخير وكان البعض ينظر الينا وكأننا خزنة نقود متنقله ولكن تحملنا . لمــــــاذا؟ تحملنا لأنه كنا نعتقد انه بعد تخرجنا وظائفنا بإنتظارنا والذي كان يرفع معنوياتنا هو زيارة بعض المهندسين من الخطوط السعوديه بغرض الاشراف علينا وعلى مسيرتنا العلميه وقد ابدو رضاهم عنا وعن دراستنا التي هم من نصحنا بها . 
وبعد عناء دام سنتين تخرجنا ولله الحمد والمنه وعدنا الى ديارنا مسلحين بالعلم وحاملين لشهادات هم من طلبها منا (الخطوط السعوديه) توجهنا بعد ذلك الى قسم التوظيف وتوقعنا بأن تفرش الأرض لنا ورد بهذا الانجاز .نعم فرشت لنا الأرض ولكن ليس ورد بل شوك ووضعت العقبات لكي لانصل الى ماحلمنا به لكي لا نصل الى ماوهمنا به انفسنا طيلة السنتين . وكان من عقباتهم هو ان تجري امتحانات لنا في نفس المواد التي درسناها وامتحنا بها للحصول على الشهاده مع العلم اننا نحمل رخص مزاولة مهنه من سلطة الطيران المدني في ذلك البلد الذي هو معترف به ومصرح له من منظمة الطيران الفيدرالي الأمريكي وكأن هذه الرخص لاتعني لهم شيء والشرط الآخر هو اجتياز امتحان اللغه الانجليزيه بدرجة التوفل الذي لو امتحناهم هم انفسهم ماوصلو لهذه الدرجه على عكس ماكان مطلوب منا منذ البدايه الأمر وهو المستوى الرابع فعلا أظنهم من ضمن الشركات التي تنوي تخريجنا رواد فضاء وليس مهندس صيانه يحمل (مفتاح 14) ويعتلي جناح الطائره تحت أشعة الشمس الحارقه.مع العلم ان بعض أصدقائنا توظفو بإجتياز المستوى الرابع للغه الانجليزيه . يقولونها لك بكل بساطه أحضر التوفل وتقدم للوظيفه وكأنهم يقولون لك (آسفين انت كنت معانا ضيف ببرنامج اسمه( صادوه) قلنا لك المستوى الرابع والآن نقول التوفل هاهاها).
أقول لهم أين كلامكم قبل توجهنا للدراسه اين زيارات مهندسيكم الواهمه ومدى رضاهم عنا وعن دراستنا هل كان كلاما في الهواء لماذا رفضتونا هل لأننا لانجيد اللغه الانجليزيه هذا شيء طبيعي لم ندرس في الولايات المتحده أو في بريطانيا أو في كندا نحن درسنا في دوله عربيه ولاتنقصنا غير اللغه درسونا في معاهدكم الخاصه التي تصرف عليها مبالغ طائله بدون فائده .الخطوط السعوديه كانت تبتعث الطلاب الى خارج المملكه وكانت تصرف على كل طالب مايقارب 500000ريال وأكثر والآن نحن نوفر عليها هذه المبالغ الطائله وندرس على حسابنا الخاص وتستخصر هي فينا ان تدرسنا اللغه على حسابها الخاص والذي لايكلفهم شيئا أو في معاهدها الخاصة بها أقول لمن تكلمة عنهم في بداية الموضوع هانحن اتينا بتخصصات مطلوبه ووفرنا عليكم الجهد والمال فهل سوف توفون بعهودكم الوهميه ؟
الآن اظنه من السهل الجواب على السؤال الذي طرحته سابقا . هل هذا صحيح؟؟؟ 

بقلم 
صــعــب الجـهـنــــي


----------



## معماري فقط (19 ديسمبر 2006)

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

الصبر الصبر الصبر وما بعد الشدة إلا الفرج


----------



## جاسر (19 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

الآف من الشباب يحملون الشهادات العالية ويهمشون

وضع غير منطقي في بلد نامي ( توه يقول يا هادي) في مجال التقدم الصناعي

حقيقة يؤلم .......... !

ا
ا

الحمدلله الذي لم يجعل رزقنا بيد الخطوط أو غيرها بل جعل رزقنا منه جل شأنه

ا
ا

إن شاءالله الأيام القادمة أفضل بوجود شركات جديدة وخصخصة الخطوط

ا
ا

أخي لا تطرق أبواب شركات الطيران فقط 


وبالله الثقة وعليه التكلان

بالتوفيق إن شاءالله 

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## alpha_beta (19 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
مما أعرفه أن من موجبات دخول الهندسة في أية دولة هي إتقان اللغة الخاصة بها ، سواء أكانت إنجليزية أو فرنسية أو ألمانية . لكني لا أتوقع أنه بعد أربعة سنوات دراسة جامعية (و هنا أنا أتوقع أن الدراسة بالإنجليزية في ذلك البلد العربي) أو يخرج الشخص و هو لا يستطيع إجتياز امتحان التوفل .

من الممكن أن تكون هناك عيوب في المناهج العربية ، و أشياء أخرى ، لكن أتوقع أنه يمكنك إجتياز التوفل و هو اختبار يسير ، بعد فترة من ثلاثة إلى ستة شهور أخرى .


----------



## صناعة المعمار (19 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

صــعــب الجـهـنــــي لا تحزن يا أخي ولا تصدّق كل مايقال وتأكد لن تأخذ غير نصيبك الذي هو مكتوب من عند الله....وهناك الكثير عانوا مثلك

انت قمت بواجبك .... اجتهدت وأخلصت بالدراسة وتعبت وسعيت للعمل الحلال والباقي على الله 

لا تيأس وأسأل الله أن يوفقك ويرزقك :30: 

ننتظر أن تبشرنا بالوظيفة التي تطمح اليها ومبروك سلفا ​


----------



## صعب الجهني (20 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخوه الاعضاء الشكر كل الشكر على ردودكم ومؤازرتكم لكن لماذا يحصل هذا في الدول العربيه لماذ الكذب والخداع هذا سر غزو الغرب لنا كذبنا وخداعنا ابنكم / صعب الجهني 
ودمتم سالمين


----------



## flight_m (20 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الصلاه والسلام على خير هذه الامه نبينا وحبيبنا محمد عليه الصلاه والسلام 

الاخ صعب حياك الله واكيد رزقك ونا خوك بيجيك وين ماكنت واذا مشكله الوظيفه في شركات محتاجه واذا تحب في شركه في جده توظف الفنيين في مجال الطيران واذا تحب اعطيك اسمها تروح لها وتقدم وهي معروفه الشركه هذي


----------



## صعب الجهني (21 ديسمبر 2006)

اخوي flight_m شكرا على مرورك المشرف ودلني وانا اخوك على الشركه انا من جده وياليت ترسلي عنوانها اخوك صعب الجهني


----------



## flight_m (22 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الشركه اسمها شركة المعدات المكمله للطائرات 

موقعها على الخط السريع بين كوبري بريمان وكبري التحليه 

حاولت اني ارسل لك رساله خاصه اعطيك رقم جوالي بس رفض الشي ذا يقول مشاركاتك اقل من عشرين مشاركه وهذا موقعها في الانترنت 

http://www.aacc.com.sa/


----------



## صعب الجهني (23 ديسمبر 2006)

flight_m قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الشركه اسمها شركة المعدات المكمله للطائرات
> 
> ...



اخوي flight_m بيض الله وجهك على هذا التفاعل والتواصل وتعاونك معي 
فعلا كلامك صحيح الشركه اللي تكلمت عنها بجانب حلقة الخضار وانا ساكن عند جامع الثنيان يعني قريب منها بالمره وقدمت فيها قبل قبل 3 شهور لكن ماردو عليه طلعت الرياض قدمت بشركة السلام وشركة ناس وننتظر ردهم واحب اشكرك كل الشكر لمتابعتك المشرفه ولك جزيل الشكر . اخوك / صعب الجهني ودمتم سالمين


----------



## a7med4u (25 ديسمبر 2006)

يا أخى سبحان 
انا اخ لك من بلد أخرى و ربما تكون البلد التى درست فيها و الله أعلم و ربما أكون درست فى نفس المكان
و أمر بنفس التجربه مع الفارق أنى أديت بعض الامور الأخرى ومتزوج و أنتظر من الله طفل فى غضون شهرين
و لكن الرزق ليس له مقياس فهو بيد الملك وحده 
المشكله الان أصبحت عالميه عرض و طلب 
عدد المهندسين زاد الان كثيرا عن الماضى و الخبرات زادت أيضا فأصبحت الشركات تملى شروطها الان 
أنصحك أخى الكريم بتمام التوكل على الله
و أرجو لك من الله أن يرزقك الخير كله


----------



## صعب الجهني (26 ديسمبر 2006)

a7med4u قال:


> يا أخى سبحان
> انا اخ لك من بلد أخرى و ربما تكون البلد التى درست فيها و الله أعلم و ربما أكون درست فى نفس المكان
> و أمر بنفس التجربه مع الفارق أنى أديت بعض الامور الأخرى ومتزوج و أنتظر من الله طفل فى غضون شهرين
> و لكن الرزق ليس له مقياس فهو بيد الملك وحده
> ...



أخي العزيز/a7med4u
أولا / أسأل الله العلي القدير في هذا الشهر الفضيل ان يرزقك مولود السعاده وان ينبته الله نباتا حسنا 
وتقوم والدته بالصحه والسلامه 
ثانيا / اخي فعلا الاتكال على الله وحده لا نتكل على مسؤول او مدير او غيره انما اتكالنا على مالك الملك 
ثالثا /يقولون الزوجه يجي معاها رزقها والمولود يجي معه رزقه أسأل الله ان يجعل مولودك وجه خير وسعدٍ عليك وأن يفتح لك ابواب رزقه وأن لايجعلك في حاجت احد غيره سبحانه انه عليم حكيم 
اخوك / صعب الجهني ودمتم سالمين


----------



## abu7atim (13 يناير 2007)

أخوي صعب.. يشهد الله أني حاس بمعاناتك لأني مريت فيها مرحلة مرحلة لكن وش بيدك تسوي ..؟ مالك غير الدعاء لله عز وجل وصدقني بتتيسر لك مثلي تماما أنا قعدت ثمانية أشهر وانا أتضارب مع كتب الأنجليزي والمعاهد ويشهد الله أني خسرت أموال طائله بسبب التوفل اللي الله يسامح من كان سبب أصدار قرارة لكن الحمدلله حصلت علية بعد ما حطيته هدف أمامي اللي ابيه منك أنك لا تيأس شد حيلك ولا تضيع وقتك والدعاء الدعاء وصدقني الله مايضيع تعب أحد


----------



## صعب الجهني (15 يناير 2007)

abu7atim قال:


> أخوي صعب.. يشهد الله أني حاس بمعاناتك لأني مريت فيها مرحلة مرحلة لكن وش بيدك تسوي ..؟ مالك غير الدعاء لله عز وجل وصدقني بتتيسر لك مثلي تماما أنا قعدت ثمانية أشهر وانا أتضارب مع كتب الأنجليزي والمعاهد ويشهد الله أني خسرت أموال طائله بسبب التوفل اللي الله يسامح من كان سبب أصدار قرارة لكن الحمدلله حصلت علية بعد ما حطيته هدف أمامي اللي ابيه منك أنك لا تيأس شد حيلك ولا تضيع وقتك والدعاء الدعاء وصدقني الله مايضيع تعب أحد



ابو حاتم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخوي شكرا جزيل الشكرعلى مرورك المشرف وكلامك الذي يثلج الصدر 
وفعلا الاستعانه بالله فوق كل شي اما كما قلت بالدعاء او بالصلاه اوبغيرها من الطرق التوسل لله عز وجل وانا بصدد الدراسه حاليا 
وزي مايقولون ماتضيق الا تفرج ودمتم سالمين


----------



## binhadis (23 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
احبتي الكرام شكرا لقبولى عضو فى منتداكم الموقر 
وتعقيبا لموضوع الاخ مصعب 
حبيبى الاخ مصعب وكل الشباب العمل فى صيانة الطائرات ليس البطريقة التي قلت مفتاح 14 وما شبه 
العمل يكون بقراءة وفهم دليل الصيانة وهو البلغة الانجليزية بالطبع والعمل معقد جدا جدا ولكنه ليس صعبا بل دقيق وخطير ومسؤلية خطيرة قد تعرض حياة المئات للخطر 
والله المسائلة ليست مفتاح 14 او مفك وخلافة او محاولة تعقيد للشباب الموضوع سلامة طائرة وسمعة شركة وسمعة بلد وللمعلومية نسبة الاجانب فى صيانة الخطوط السعودية اقل من 5 فى المائة اما ما يخص الحاجة للموظفين فهي تعويض المتقاعدين ونسبتهم عالية جدا 
اللغة الانجليزية هى روح الصيانة ومعرفتها هى مفتاح العمل. 
فيا اخي الكريم مثل ما ضحيت وتعبت وجبت الدبلوم بقى شوي اتعب وجيب التوفل وترى والله هو لك قبل ما يكون للخطوط 

للمعلومية لا نستخدم المفاتيح 14 / 10 وما شابه فى صيانة الطائرات واستغرب عدم معرفة الاخ مصعب انواع الادوات المستخدمة بعد نجاحة من الدورة وحصولة على الدبلوم


----------



## binhadis (23 يناير 2007)

اخوي مصعب والله ابغاك تفهم وترتاح ما ابغاك تكون متحطم وزعلان وتخسر مستقبلك 
شوف يا ابني وانا متاكد انك فى عمر ابنى 
روح لموضوع




*من يحب صناعه الطائرات---ادخل للاخ mo7a2009 *
وافتح الرابط وشوف الصورة الثانية وحاول تفهمها او اي صورة من الصور شوف هل هي مفهومة هل تعرف كل شى فيها 
يا ابنى هدي هى صيانة الطائرة وهدي صعوبتها 

فارجوك تعلم واصبر على نفسك ان حبيت تصير انسان مميز يضيف الخطوط مش بس موظف وخلاص 

بالتوفيق


----------

